# Are all pitbulls game dogs?



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Maybe a stupid question but are all pitbulls bred to be game dogs. Like does the bloodline have anything to do with gameness?

Someone told me that if you own small animals (cats, rabbits) that a dog from a game bloodline is not the best choice?

I don't know much about bloodlines so can someone help me out?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

How to explain it hmmm.

Origionally yes. A 100 years ago all pit bulls came from game lines because that is what they where bred for.

Throughout the years the 'gameness' has been bred out of some bloodlines and they what is often refered to as Show Lines. Lines like Lar-San is a show line, these dogs aren't as a high strung or have as high a prey drive as current game lines. (that is not to say they wouldn't still go at it given the chance)

Game dogs still have the high drive and prey drive like the origional dogs brought over to create the breed in the early 1900's. Certains lines like Jeep, Boudreaux, etc have been bred to keep that high drive instinct, so no they would not be you best choice if you have other pets and are looking for a family dog.

Hope that explained it a little bit.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Do you know any of the other show lines. I want to google search.

and yes that did explain it quiet well


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

You could look at AmStaff lines too

Nevada, Lar-Sans, Larum, hmmm I don't do a lot with Show lines.

the Matrix dogs are really nice.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Have you seen that video someone posted of Perla (Pearl) from South America I think, that dog is total game dog, but also loves to snuggle with her kitty. However my hubby and watched the video and wonder if one day that kitty will end up like Coco the gorilla's kitties, apparently she has "loved" many of them to death.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a Chinese Crested that weighs 11 lbs. and is almost 4 years old and has survived living with my Boudreuax and Carver dogs and Wildside dogs. They bark at her when she is outside and they are on their chains but when they are in the house with her she is the boss. So they are protective of their area but respectable of her in her area. They don't like cats tho. They were all in the house with her when they were young and don't even growl at her even when she growls at them if they try to eat her food. I have new puppies and the mom even lets her check out the pups and doesn't get upset with her. This is probably not the norm but it works in our house. They are never left unsupervised tho and even sleep in the bed with me together.


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

wow chinese crested! those are unique looking dogs


----------

